# Honda HS-55 TA: Gear Issues



## Jtc04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

I own an old Honda HS55 TA snowblower. Great little machine, and it has performed well up here in the northeast. However, I am starting to have gear issues. 3rd gear and reverse seem to engage fine when I squeeze the drive level, however 1st or 2nd gear do not want to work. Sometimes, if I put the gear level into 1st or 2nd, and then move to the right, and then back to the left, it will engage. I've also found that if I put it into 1st or 2nd, and then push against what appears to be some type of control level under the control panel (actually looks like 2 connected levers, one by the reverse gear and one by 3rd gear, with a spring attached to one of them), the snowblower will move. I am sure that my description is not doing this justice, but it seems strange that 3rd and reverse both work, while 1st and 2nd do not. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you taken a look at the friction plate to make sure it is not glazed over?

Shy of that, it might be a cable adjustment. I would look for loose jam nuts on the selector cables to the transmission.


----------



## Jtc04 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks very much for the direction, appreciate it. I'll take a look into both of those items.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have not had the privilege of working on one of these machines, all I am going by are the parts tree diagrams for the machine. If you have the ability to post up pics of the linkages, cables, and transmission, we might be able to help narrow things down.


----------



## jhardwood (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have an HS55 with the exact same issue and am wondering if you ever got this problem figured out and fixed? If so, would you mind sharing with me what was done to fix it?

THanks,

jeff


----------



## Bill Conlan (Nov 21, 2017)

I had the same problem with 1st and 2nd speeds. It was due to stretching of one of the cables coming off of the shift mechanism. It was the innermost of the two cables and seems to work after I adjusted it as tight as the adjusting screw allows. If the problem comes back, I'll have to replace the cable -- looks like a tough job.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bill Conlan said:


> I had the same problem with 1st and 2nd speeds. It was due to stretching of one of the cables coming off of the shift mechanism. It was the innermost of the two cables and seems to work after I adjusted it as tight as the adjusting screw allows. If the problem comes back, I'll have to replace the cable -- looks like a tough job.


i have the honda shop manual for this machine and it shows how to properly adjust cable and the shift shaft.

i can post instructions later if needed.


----------



## Automated Kid (Nov 26, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i have the honda shop manual for this machine and it shows how to properly adjust cable and the shift shaft.
> 
> i can post instructions later if needed.


@orangeputeh - If you could post the shop manual for the HS55 model, I'd appreciate it. I'm sure others may be interested as well. 

Just earlier today I was successful to adjust the drive cables to stop the machine from moving without the clutch handle engaged when in gear, however, the 3rd gear still wants to take off on its own. I know I'm close in resolving the issue and the manual would probably help immensely. 

Thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Automated Kid said:


> @orangeputeh - If you could post the shop manual for the HS55 model, I'd appreciate it. I'm sure others may be interested as well.
> 
> Just earlier today I was successful to adjust the drive cables to stop the machine from moving without the clutch handle engaged when in gear, however, the 3rd gear still wants to take off on its own. I know I'm close in resolving the issue and the manual would probably help immensely.
> 
> Thank you.


hs55

shift cable

1. move shift to 1st.
2. adj cable so free play is 0-1.0mm
3. after adj. makesure shift lever can be moved easily

shift rod

disconnect shift rod from shift lever and the joint rod 
push down joint rod fully with the drive clutch lever 'off' you should hear the friction disk contact the collar.

hold shift lever in position marked O and screwtheshift rod in the joint vrod. adjust by rotating the shift rod so that the top end of the shift rod aligns with the hole in the shift arm. 

install shift rod in shift lever with lock pin. tighten shift rod at the joint rod with lock nut. after, check for smooth operation.

sounds complicated but is not. pictures in manual help but i don't know how to post those. I have had the same problem with either the 50 or 55 and after I followed these procedures it was smooth sailing.

sounds like you are on the right track if you have had some improvement.

maybe someone can post a link to these instructions to make it easier.maybe google it and the right post will come up. i think it has been posted here before.with pictures.


----------



## Automated Kid (Nov 26, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> hs55
> 
> shift cable
> 
> ...


First things first, I did adjust the shift rod but did it from neutral to try and get it as close to the center of the disc wheel as possible, thinking it would also prevent movement. Now I need to start in 1st, which make sense as well. 

However, reading through what you wrote, just a little confused, and do have a few questions:

1. For the shift cable, after I put it into 1st, which cable am I adjusting, the drive clutch cable (found on opposite side) or one of the 2 cables connected to the shift lever? You didn't mention which one. 

2. And since we're talking cables, re the 2 cables connected to the shift mechanism, the ones right below the shifter, I determined the outer cable has an impact on the spacing between the disc and drive plate, considering I can't really see what the inner one is connected to, what are their exact role when it comes to adjustments? 

3. Now getting back to your shift rod adjustment, since I don't have access to the machine at the moment, where the heck is the 'O' position? I attached a pic of the gear selector I took earlier today and don't see an 'O' mark anywhere. Because with your instructions I got lost right after removing the shift rod. I'm probably missing something, not sure, I just know how I removed and adjusted the rod earlier in the neutral position and your instructions don't sound like what I did. 

Maybe if I pm you, would you be able to email the manual?? That may be easier. 

Regardless, I appreciate your help so far.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Automated Kid said:


> First things first, I did adjust the shift rod but did it from neutral to try and get it as close to the center of the disc wheel as possible, thinking it would also prevent movement. Now I need to start in 1st, which make sense as well.
> 
> However, reading through what you wrote, just a little confused, and do have a few questions:
> 
> ...


 answers are above. don't know what went wrong here.


----------



## Automated Kid (Nov 26, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> answers are above. don't know what went wrong here.


On the shift cable, that makes sense, adjusting the one that worked for me earlier, the outer cable below the shifter. I just need to verify the play I have in the cable when in 1st gear. 

Q1: Where is the 3rd slot, to adjust the shift rod?? I understand the part of turning the rod so it freely goes back in, makes sense, however I'm confused on what slot you are referring to. Could the 3rd gear be the 3rd slot?? 

Q2: What does the inner shifter cable adjustment do, and does the book explain how to fine tune? It definitely looks like it comes into play when in gear and the drive clutch handle is engaged. 

Thanks again, I think I'm getting closer to understanding what I need to do next.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

I may have to check this later today. Picked up an HS55 late last year and have issues going into 3rd.


----------



## Automated Kid (Nov 26, 2017)

sr73087 said:


> I may have to check this later today. Picked up an HS55 late last year and have issues going into 3rd.


Not that I'm an expert on these machines, still learning here, but I'd put the machine in service position, remove the bottom cover, and then take a close look at your drive disc while moving the drive lever. It sounds like the disc drive wheel (replacement parts are available) could be worn down, where it's now quite uneven, and that could be causing your binding issue. 

If not, otherwise, you have some adjustments to do.


----------



## ga4brenner (Nov 5, 2017)

This link has the adjustment instructions for the hs55: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/115561-friction-disc-hs50-problem.html


----------

